# Dooney & Bourke Bag Collection plus Others



## Mari168 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

Marisol asked me to post my Dooney &amp; Bourke collection so here goes. I also posted all of the bags that I use recently.

The red Dooney is my first Dooney and I bought it when I worked as a Quality Assurance Software Tester so I carried my laptop in it.

The two Dooney It bags that I own I also purchased the wristlets and the cell phone holders.

As you can see I love satchel type bags as I have two other black Dooney's in the same style.

My favorite of all is the all weather leather black bag, I just got that for Christmas from my Hubby.

The brown croco bag is a Maxx NY handbag.

The black bag with the gold rings is a BCBG.

The two bags one with flowers and the blue alligator print are both Nine West.

The other three are miscellaneous bags that I barely use.

Marilyn


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice collection! I have one of the It bags but that is the only Dooney I own. I like the larger tassel totes, so I may get one of those sometime in the near future. I love your all-weather leather bag.


----------



## LVA (Jun 25, 2006)

great collection!! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks.

Yes, the all weather leather is my favorite and I get so many compliments on it. Even people who usually don't like my other Dooney's since they have the Logo like this bag.

Marilyn


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 25, 2006)

i dont even want to know how much it all cost.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 25, 2006)

GREAT COLLECTION! I'm obsessed with purses LoL. But my sister would die because she LOVEs D&amp;B!


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* i dont even want to know how much it all cost. You know it's not that bad. Louis Vuitton are soooo much more expensive. Some of my bags are already more than 2 years old and they look brand new. I consider it a wise investment.

Marilyn


----------



## KellyB (Jun 25, 2006)

Marilyn, those are great. I love, love purses and it is one thing that I will spend more money on. I agree and consider them investments because even though I switch them around, I can always pull out one of my older ones and they still look new.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a Dooney that apparently the warrenty paper work never went through on, and there is a crack in the lining and I can't get a replacement...sad stuff!

I love my Coach most of all though






I am very jelous of your collection hehe...


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, Lovely collection!! I'm not much of a purse gal myself but, those are lovely.. I'm really thinking about getting a D&amp;B now.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome collection Marilyn! Thanks for posting them. Maybe I will post mine too.


----------



## Maja (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Awesome collection Marilyn! Thanks for posting them. Maybe I will post mine too. That would be great if you would post yours. I really love Dooney &amp; Bourke bags and would love to see which ones you own.
Marilyn


----------



## SweetKisses (Jun 27, 2006)

What a sweet collection!!



I only have one Dooney &amp; Bourke, the heart bag, that I got last year. It's still in good condition. Have you seen the new D&amp;B splash and tattoo bags??


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 27, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* That would be great if you would post yours. I really love Dooney &amp; Bourke bags and would love to see which ones you own.
Marilyn

I only have one D&amp;B but a couple of Coach and some random ones.


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* i dont even want to know how much it all cost. LOL me either..they are awesome...


----------



## shockn (Jul 4, 2006)

Ahh I love D&amp;B and the It line was fab. But now theyre trying to design for teens and its just.. ugly! Their signature lines are really the only good thing they've had for a number of years now.


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice collection Mari!


----------



## Mari168 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks! Maybe my hubby will add to my collection on Christmas.


----------



## michko970 (Aug 3, 2006)

you have a very lovely collection!


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 12, 2006)

What a lovely collection! Your husband buys you purses? How cool is that??

A really nice purse is something I wouldn't mind spending a little extra for.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 14, 2006)

This is all I have to say ~~&gt;




You're a



Marilyn!


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow. I looove D&amp;B but I can't justify spending $175+ on a purse!



Maybe one day if I marry into a rich family, haha.


----------



## Mari168 (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mandy_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow. I looove D&amp;B but I can't justify spending $175+ on a purse!



Maybe one day if I marry into a rich family, haha. Your funny. I've had some of my bags for 3 years and they look brand new so I think it's worth it. I can't currently afford them as I don't have the nice job that I used to have so unless I get one for Christmas or on a Flex Play on QVC I won't be able to get one soon.
Marilyn


----------



## cutey (Oct 26, 2006)

niiiice


----------



## wendy03211 (Jan 15, 2007)

I received my first D&amp;B bag and i have to say I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosdan (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice collection!thanks..


----------



## Mari168 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks. I love my Dooney's!!! They really are worth the money. They wear extremely well!

Marilyn


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 16, 2007)

UGH! I'm so jealous you lucky duck! My favorites are the first and third pics on the bottom - so pretty!


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

Holly BLEEP! Jealous!


----------

